# any canada ttrs owners on here?



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

do we get the extended leather package in canada? i thought we did, cause it seems my ttrs doesn't have it, no leather instrument cluster cover, no leather console by the gear change, and no leather door armrests...

and while i'm at it, how do get the carbon mirrors to fold?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> do we get the extended leather package in canada? i thought we did, cause it seems my ttrs doesn't have it, no leather instrument cluster cover, no leather console by the gear change, and no leather door armrests...
> 
> and while i'm at it, how do get the carbon mirrors to fold?


I do not have mine yet but I do recall seeing the extended leather in the one that I sat in...I would also note that as it is not an option that it should be included...perhaps someone else can / will answer...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i am 99% sure the TTS in canada gets it, i wonder why not the TTRS??

anyway i dont think it is cause i found a vid someone made in ontario and in the comments someone is asking the same question so it seems we don't get it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T60Kx1UOxig

in that case, anyone know all the part numbers to retrofit?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> i am 99% sure the TTS in canada gets it, i wonder why not the TTRS??
> 
> anyway i dont think it is cause i found a vid someone made in ontario and in the comments someone is asking the same question so it seems we don't get it...
> 
> ...


The pictures of the TTRS on the Audi Canada website do show the TTRS inclusive of leather trim...here is one such example http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/12/brochures/en/AUDI-P1167_2012_Broch_TT.pdf


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

That's very strange. Why wouldn't Canada get full leather? All other locales get it.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

OP:

I spoke to the dealer today...he confirmed that the car that I ordered does come standard with a "leather interior" meaning leather brake handle, door inserts, instrument cover, sides to the centre consel, etc.

I hope this helps...


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

hi, canada dealer? thx but i spoke to audi canada, person in charge of actually determining what products come here, and i was told indeed *no* extended leather package on the TTRS like the TTS gets, to keep the price down, instead we get full leather seats and no alcantara seats as standard.

now i will try to find out about the power fold for the carbon mirrors that is the other thing i'm unsure about at this point.

if you want these pieces i researched the part numbers already (with silver stitching)

cowl 561.33
8j1 857 343 axbn

900 center console
8j1 863 242 bxbp

561.33 door armrests each
8j1 867 173 axbp
8j1 867 174 axbp


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> hi, canada dealer? thx but i spoke to audi canada, person in charge of actually determining what products come here, and i was told indeed *no* extended leather package on the TTRS like the TTS gets, to keep the price down, instead we get full leather seats and no alcantara seats as standard.
> 
> now i will try to find out about the power fold for the carbon mirrors that is the other thing i'm unsure about at this point.
> 
> ...


I think that we are talking at cross purposes and mixing up a number of items...here is why:

1. The items that you list above do come in leather in Canada. The dealer that I spoke to told me that he actually sat in a TTRS before answering me so, assuming that the dealer is honest, I am going with his answer.

2. The alcantara seats that you refer to an option and apply, to the best of my knowledge, to the seats and door inserts only...go to the UK website and look here http://configurator.audi.co.uk/controller?next=interior-page&mandant=accx-uk and play with the configurator...you will notice that alcantara options changes the "inserts/middle portions" to the seats and the door inserts and nothing else *BUT, and this is the key points* the items that you list in your above post come in leather just as they do for the TTS; that is, * the alcantara repalces that which is already leather.

3. The next place that you should do is the Audi USA website and visit the page http://configurator.audiusa.com/acc/aoa-aoa-aoa-eng.view?msk=1#equipment where this change is very visible [click and view the interior when changing between the standard leather and the alcantara leather]...what you will see is an option for the alcantara/leather interior but i) the alcantara repalces what is already leather and ii) the alcantara, based on the description and what I can see, appears to only applies to the middle portion of the seats and the door inserts. personally I do not care about this because it is already leather... 

With that said, I am fairly confident that the portions of the car that you refer to do come in leather...but, it will of course only be definitely determined when you sit in yours...*


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Joelc said:


> I think that we are talking at cross purposes and mixing up a number of items...here is why:
> 
> 1. The items that you list above do come in leather in Canada. The dealer that I spoke to told me that he actually sat in a TTRS before answering me so, assuming that the dealer is honest, I am going with his answer.
> 
> ...


ok well give me 2 days i will post interior of my canadian ttrs and you will see no extended leather package  anyway i trust what this contact i have in audi canada tells me vs any dealer, they were the ones preparing the ttrs options for canada


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> ok well give me 2 days i will post interior of my canadian ttrs and you will see no extended leather package  anyway i trust what this contact i have in audi canada tells me vs any dealer, they were the ones preparing the ttrs options for canada


Two things:

1. I have edited by above post so please re-read and take a closer look...particularly wrt the US website.

2. I look forward to reading your post and seeing your pictures.

3. That said, I do hope that you are wrong because should the car not come leather I will, like you, be disappointed and consider making some changes...

Two days and counting...


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ok here is a crappy camera phone pic, but you can clearly see no silver stitching on the items we are talking about, i will post better pics in ~2 days


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> ok here is a crappy camera phone pic, but you can clearly see no silver stitching on the items we are talking about, i will post better pics in ~2 days


WTH? It's definitely time to find someone else with an actual Canadian car and compare. Oddly, there is absolutely no mention of standard TT RS interior specs in any of the Canadian literature. They usually mention the full leather interior, but Canada does seem to have omitted that discussion. So maybe your contact is right, but it still seems so strange to me. I want to believe that all of the Canadian cars get full leather. I hope I'm right and I hope yours gets fixed. It definitely increases the feeling of luxury when you see it/touch it. You guys are paying an arm and a leg for the car, so I think they can afford to give you some leather.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> WTH? It's definitely time to find someone else with an actual Canadian car and compare. Oddly, there is absolutely no mention of standard TT RS interior specs in any of the Canadian literature. They usually mention the full leather interior, but Canada does seem to have omitted that discussion. So maybe your contact is right, but it still seems so strange to me. I want to believe that all of the Canadian cars get full leather. I hope I'm right and I hope yours gets fixed. It definitely increases the feeling of luxury when you see it/touch it. You guys are paying an arm and a leg for the car, so I think they can afford to give you some leather.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Just so there is no misunderstanding let's make sure that we are on the same page as to what is meant by full leather interior...are we in agreement that full leather interior means that the following:

- Leather centre console [i.e. the "sides" around the stick shift and a/c controls]
- Leather door inserts
- Leather hand brake
- Leather instrument cowl
- Leather seats
- Leather steering wheel

...and, to the extent that we are not in agreement then what else is meant by full leather...


Also, and again to make sure that we are on the same page, the alcantara seems to insert a sude like material in the centre back and bottom seat inserts and door inserts...does the alcantara option change any other parts...


Thanks...


PS. Looking forward to getting the actual / final answer...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure tdi-bart's pictures are of his upcoming Canada-spec car. I think the debate is over.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> ok here is a crappy camera phone pic, but you can clearly see no silver stitching on the items we are talking about, i will post better pics in ~2 days


tdi-bart:

Those links are not working...can you please fix/repost them as I would like to see the pictures...

Thanks...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what links aren't working? i have embedded a picture of my car interior (canada spec ttrs) that is already at my house in my garage for the past 2 weeks! as you can see, it has full leather seats, leather on the sides of the doors, and leather door handles on the inside, however NO leather on:

instrument cluster cowl
center console
door arm rests


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> what links aren't working? i have embedded a picture of my car interior (canada spec ttrs) that is already at my house in my garage for the past 2 weeks! as you can see, it has full leather seats, leather on the sides of the doors, and leather door handles on the inside, however NO leather on:
> 
> instrument cluster cowl
> center console
> door arm rests


Apologies as I i) I did not understand your posting and ii) I can not see the pictures that you embedded using either Google Chrome or Internet Explorer...and, though I do not know why I can not see the pictires, I wish that I could...

I i) look forward to seeing th ebetter pictures in 2 days time as well as ii) hoping someone else with a Canadian speced car can / will chime in with photos of their car...

In addition, I appreciate the information on the parts numbers for the missing pieces noted in your above post...this surely will piss me off as well should this be the case....

Thannks, again, for the information...

*PS. Can someone else in Canada post information / pictures of their car regarding the leather interior...*


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ok here you go better pics, i also found out carbon mirrors in canada are not power folding. so no extended leather and no power carbon power foldings for us


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> ok here you go better pics


Thanks much appreciated...that does NOT have me happy...I am going to ask the dealer for pricing estimates ti change everything to leather...as an aside, did you ever get a price estimate...




tdi-bart said:


> I also found out carbon mirrors in canada are not power folding. so no extended leather and no power carbon power foldings for us


More of a piss off factor...so here is the questions...what is the preferred options i) TTRS w/o full leather and in manual or ii) TTS with full leather and S-tronic...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Joelc said:


> so here is the questions...what is the preferred options i) TTRS w/o full leather and in manual or ii) TTS with full leather and S-tronic...
> Joel


5 > 4


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

just noticed another thing, no tpms, the very right button under the shifter is blank...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> just noticed another thing, no tpms, the very right button under the shifter is blank...


This is getting worse and worse by the minute...

With that, I am seriously considering dropping down to a TTRS as it seems that we in Canada are getting a raw dealer and under equipped TTRS...thoughts?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> ok here you go better pics, i also found out carbon mirrors in canada are not power folding. so no extended leather and no power carbon power foldings for us


tdi-bart:

One more thing...I have looked closely at the above photo and while there is NO DOUBT that the console is definitely not leather wrapped with the white stitching it does nonetheless look like leather to me...so, with that, can you please tell me what material it is...

Thanks...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

TPMS: tire pressure monitoring system, if you are low on air you get a notification light and beep that comes on

the console is just a textured plastic


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

No TPMS button in the US either, you reset the system through the "options" menu in the instrument cluster.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

OHRLY?? i was wondering, cause the ecu is probably capable of enabling it if its disabled, just like on the B8 S4 in canada, but I was wondering if a reset can be done on the FIS in the cluster...

i assumed if there was a button that was the only way of doing it, here is a pic from another thread then i guess this is the euro interior, you can see the tpms button


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Joelc said:


> what is the preferred options i) TTRS w/o full leather and in manual or ii) TTS with full leather and S-tronic...
> Joel


full leather and DSG are definitely NOT reasons to drop down from the TTRS. Lack of full leather is extremely annoying, but manual > DSG 



mtbscoTT said:


> No TPMS button in the US either, you reset the system through the "options" menu in the instrument cluster.


Really? So lame. I hate going into the menu on my GF's B7 A4 to fix the TPMS, would be so nice to just have a button. How much cost savings could there have been from eliminating this?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Joelc said:


> More of a piss off factor...so here is the questions...what is the preferred options i) TTRS w/o full leather and in manual or ii) TTS with full leather and S-tronic...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I've owned a TTS and now the TTRS. No contest, the TTRS is a much better car. For me, a TTRS with DSG would be perfect, but that is not an option.

The lack of a few cosmetic leather bits should not dissuade you from what is an amazing machine. The important parts are leather - the seats and steering wheel. Anything else is just for looks anyway. With the huge smile on your face each time you drive it, you will never even notice what's leather or not.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

all the extra leather bits are $2500 from canadian dealer


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> all the extra leather bits are $2500 from canadian dealer


Which probably means something


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> No TPMS button in the US either, you reset the system through the "options" menu in the instrument cluster.


Well that is good news...there are now 2 [full leather and folding mirrors] rather than 3 [TPMS button] difference...still a bit disappointed in the differences, especially the lack of a full leather interior...

Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Higher750 said:


> full leather and DSG are definitely NOT reasons to drop down from the TTRS. Lack of full leather is extremely annoying, but manual > DSG


 


Dr. Bill said:


> I've owned a TTS and now the TTRS. No contest, the TTRS is a much better car. For me, a TTRS with DSG would be perfect, but that is not an option.
> 
> The lack of a few cosmetic leather bits should not dissuade you from what is an amazing machine. The important parts are leather - the seats and steering wheel. Anything else is just for looks anyway. With the huge smile on your face each time you drive it, you will never even notice what's leather or not.


So far...survey says stick with TTRS though the lack of full leather is extremely annoying....






tdi-bart said:


> all the extra leather bits are $2500 from Canadian dealer


I am thinking that I will likely have these changes made...would it be possible for you to provide me with the specific parts numbers and their costs so that I can start working on my dealer...

Thanks in advance...


Joel


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

i try both cars 

compare TTS to TTRS is like compare apples and oranges 

the TTRS is a real blast 

the TTS is a good car but it`s not in the same leaque ...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i already posted all the part numbers


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> i already posted all the part numbers


tdi-bart:

Thank-you, I just wanted to check that it was only those 4 part numbers...


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> all the extra leather bits are $2500 from canadian dealer


 tdi-bart: 

just to be clear does the $2,500 that you quoted exclude or include installation...am trying to collect as much information as possible before starting to haggle with the dealer...although it does make a lot of sense, the lack of a full leather interior really pisses me off... 

Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

parts only, also i noticed mine doesnt seem to have footwell lighting... but it has the lights in the door pulls


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> parts only, also i noticed mine doesnt seem to have footwell lighting... but it has the lights in the door pulls


 Thanks...I can live without the footwell lightwell though the differences between the Canadian and US speced cars [i.e. folding mirrors, footwell lighting, and full leather interior -- i think that s it] does bug me... 

While the sense on the board is to live with these "deficiencies" I am seriously thinking about dropping down to a TTS where I can get a full leather interior... 


Joel


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Joelc said:


> Thanks...I can live without the footwell lightwell though the differences between the Canadian and US speced cars [i.e. folding mirrors, footwell lighting, and full leather interior -- i think that s it] does bug me...
> 
> While the sense on the board is to live with these "deficiencies" I am seriously thinking about dropping down to a TTS where I can get a full leather interior...
> 
> Joel


 A full leather interior is easier to retrofit than the 5-cylinder and transmission.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> A full leather interior is easier to retrofit than the 5-cylinder and transmission.


 True enough...that said, I have little experience at retrofits and am wondering whether there are any downside -- other than the costs -- of retrofitting a leather interior...for example, will the fit and finish be a problem, will the pieces rattle, etc... 

Thanks in advance for the responses... 


Joel


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The CF mirror option in the US also comes with auto-dimming exterior mirrors. Do you have that in Canada?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> The CF mirror option in the US also comes with auto-dimming exterior mirrors. Do you have that in Canada?


 tdi-bart or someone else who has a Canadian speced vehicle will have to answer that one as i do not yet have my car... 

we should also start a comprehensive list of the difference which as of now include the following: 

1. auto dimming mirror [needs to be confirmed] 
2. folding mirrors 
3. footwell lighting, and 
4. full leather interior 

with respect to the differences the only one that really irks me is the lack of a full leather interior though I do believe that Audi Canada is gauging Canadian consumers given i) the Canadian dollar has recently been worth more than the US dollar and ii) the Canadian cost of the car is approximately $10,000 more...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

no auto dim exterior mirrors, at least the headlights are adaptive thank god, so they auto level and turn around corners 

going through vagcom settings i noticed high beam assist was enabled which i thought was europe only, how do i test that? 

here's a quick teaser:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Either way, that car is beautiful!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

No offense intended, but I can't believe you would miss out on the awesomeness of the RS over a handful of leather covered bits.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> tdi-bart or someone else who has a Canadian speced vehicle will have to answer that one as i do not yet have my car...
> 
> we should also start a comprehensive list of the difference which as of now include the following:
> 
> ...





tdi-bart said:


> no auto dim exterior mirrors, at least the headlights are adaptive thank god, so they auto level and turn around corners
> 
> going through vagcom settings i noticed high beam assist was enabled which i thought was europe only, how do i test that?


 Well at least we have -- at least until this point in time -- a definitive list of what differs between the Canadian cars and the US cars which is: 

1. auto dimming mirror 
2. folding mirrors 
3. footwell lighting, and 
4. full leather interior 

That said, can someone please explain to me what the auto-dimming feature of the exterior mirrors does...apologies for the naive question but just want to make sure I understand things... 


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

same thing as the interior mirror does, it goes dark green and prevents the bright lights behind you from blinding you


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> No offense intended, but I can't believe you would miss out on the awesomeness of the RS over a handful of leather covered bits.


 No offense intended / taken...I readily agree that the RS is "a different car" but I am bothered about the principle of the missing components particularly given the $10,000 higher price point in Canada..


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> same thing as the interior mirror does, it goes dark green and prevents the bright lights behind you from blinding you


 Thank-you...very helpful...


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Joelc said:


> No offense intended / taken...I readily agree that the RS is "a different car" but I am bothered about the principle of the missing components particularly given the $10,000 higher price point in Canada..


 Agreed. My car is due on Oct 21 and even though I am immensely looking forward to the experience, I feel that as Canadian consumers we get shafted a bit. $10K over the US price with the dollar at par and getting a car with less options. Doesn't feel right and I don't think there is any rational justification for it. 

I am sure that feeling will disappear the first time I take her out on the BC back roads and longer term it won't matter.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

StefanP said:


> Doesn't feel right and I don't think there is any rational justification for it.


 This. The distributor in each country decides what they will charge and with what content, Audi AG then obliges them. As stated months ago pricing really has less to do with exchange rates than it does with what they think the market will bear. I feel your pain.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

The other thing that I am interested in regarding the list of "US vs. Canada deficiencies" is what the cost would be of retrofitting these items... 

With the list as of now being: 

1. auto dimming mirror 
2. folding mirrors 
3. footwell lighting, and 
4. full leather interior 

it would be interesting to know, for example, whether the necessary wiring is already in place but not connected to get the exterior mirrors to easily retrofit the auto dimming and folding capabilities... 

Would anyone here know the answer to this... 


Joel


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> no auto dim exterior mirrors, at least the headlights are adaptive thank god, so they auto level and turn around corners
> 
> going through vagcom settings i noticed high beam assist was enabled which i thought was europe only, how do i test that?
> 
> here's a quick teaser:


 That looks badass. Especially since mine will look exactly the same . One thing I am wondering, how will it look with red painted brake calipers? That is the one thing I am considering getting done right away.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

I have now had my TTRS for one week...it is near identical to tdi-bart's in that it is Phantom Black and fully loaded [Canadian speced] but i) lacks the fixed rear spoiler [i.e. I opted for the retractable spoiler] and ii) has a clear bra and, given the time of year, winter tires [i.e. went with 18: rims and Blizzaks]...worked out a deal with the Audi dealer today to install the "missing" leather bits though it will take 4 to 6 weeks for the parts to arrive from Germany...aaaarrrrgggg!

I will next move to the TTRS recaro seats provided the insurance does not get silly expensive...that said, tdi-bart, what did your insurer tell you about the lack of side air bags and what, if any, impact did it have on your insurance...this will be the last add-on for a while as the other half may soon start to ask questions...TIA...


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

airbags in seats are not required by law in canada, only the US, in any case insurance is on a need to know basis


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> airbags in seats are not required by law in canada, only the US, in any case insurance is on a need to know basis


Indeed!!! :laugh: 

That said and at the risk of asking a naive questions, what then is the downside of not telling your insurance company?


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

tdi-bart said:


> parts only, also i noticed mine doesnt seem to have footwell lighting... but it has the lights in the door pulls


USA does not get the footwell lighting either. Nor did my previous TTS have this.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

quattive said:


> USA does not get the footwell lighting either. Nor did my previous TTS have this.


Hmmm I assume someone sells the footwell lighting as a plug-and-play add-on?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

quattive said:


> USA does not get the footwell lighting either. Nor did my previous TTS have this.


Appreciate the clarification...




Marty said:


> Hmmm I assume someone sells the footwell lighting as a plug-and-play add-on?


I have been told -- do not know whether this is true or not -- that the footwell lights are difficult to add...I would appreciate feedback fdom someone who has retrofitted the footwell lighting...that said, still bugs me that a car at this point lacks footwell lighting which would cost next to nothing to install...this reminds me of Porsche wherein a few hundred dollars to get "cabin lights", etc.


----------



## RC51_Dog (Aug 18, 2012)

*2013 TT RS now with extended leather as standard equipment in Canada.*

Hello all! New here and hope to pick up my 2013 Daytona Grey TT RS soon with nav/ami, Bose, titanium wheels, and sport exhaust.

Car showed up at the dealer without the extended leather interior. Dealer is investigating with Audi Canada and whether Audi will provide the parts and pay for install.

Anyone get their 2013 yet? Or anyone have more details on what is included with the extended leather? I am hoping for door inserts/armrests, center console, and instrument cowl. The info I have says "door inserts, knee pads, and cowl". 

Also, anyone have dealer experience with the installation of these parts? What is involved with the swap? How good a job was done? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

RC51_Dog said:


> Hello all! New here and hope to pick up my 2013 Daytona Grey TT RS soon with nav/ami, Bose, titanium wheels, and sport exhaust.
> 
> Car showed up at the dealer without the extended leather interior. Dealer is investigating with Audi Canada and whether Audi will provide the parts and pay for install.
> 
> ...


I do NOT know about MY2013...I do know about MY2012 as I have one...if MY2013 = MY2012 then it is correct that the car will come WITHOUT the extended leather as this was a decision made by Audi Canada which sucks as the car is more expensive in Canada (relative to the US) but less well equipped...

I replaced the door armrests, the centre console and the instrument cowl...I had to pay for the parts and the labour though I was able to negotiate with my dealer but it was still dam expensive...I had to get one of the armrests tightened as it initially rattled but once that got fixed all is PERFECT (i.e. no bad seems, no rattles, etc.)...

Good luck...


----------

